# TRAINED but now holds



## ROGERSMOM (Jul 16, 2016)

I was very proud of myself. Roger is my first dog ever and I had in wee pad trained with no accidents within 3 weeks since we got him (he was 4 months).
I try to take him out often for exercise and walks. Now he prefers to go out, will still pee on pad (not as often), but as of a week ago he holds his poops. 
He will pee on the deck but wont poop. Only wants to poop outside near grass??. His control for both is good, but I live in the northeast and want him to go inside as well.
My groomer suggested purchasing the patch of grass in hopes he will go on that on our deck.
Any feedback regarding using one of these products????


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

We use the piddle place with great success. We've used it for a year.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi - I thought I posted this but now don't see it here. I have something called Piddle Place (you can google it) that I got and Tyler, who's 8 never uses it. You can't teach this old dog new tricks. It's a tray with fake grass and a cleaning system that several people I know liked. Could work inside or on a deck. I just took it out to sell it but know shipping might be expensive. I'm in NY. Where are you located in the Northeast? Am traveling to Boston next week so if you're nearby and interested let me know.


----------



## ROGERSMOM (Jul 16, 2016)

no, I've done some reading and think it's not for me. thank you anyway


----------

